# any one know what kind of oak tree ??



## del schisler (Nov 5, 2009)

i live in south east florida and have 2 of these tree's , i belive to be oak , they have these nuts every yr. these may not be oak ? here are 2 pictures of them thanks for looking i have another post in another form which is to be pignut hickory ? that was my 2nd thought ??


----------



## shadowjfaith (Mar 31, 2014)

If I was to guess I would say Mockernut Hickory. It's hard saying, but from the leaf structure I can see I would say Mockernut over Pignut. I'm pretty confident it is a least some type of hickory though.

View attachment 92845


----------



## Paarker (Mar 20, 2013)

In the northeast oaks have acorns and they don't look like acorns to me. My guess is they aren't oaks.


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

I also believe it to be a hickory tree.
Tom


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

It might help if one of the pods were cut off to see what kind of nut is inside.


----------



## Manuka Jock (Jun 27, 2011)

Paarker said:


> In the northeast oaks have acorns and they don't look like acorns to me. My guess is they aren't oaks.


A far as I know , all oaks have acorns


----------



## Manuka Jock (Jun 27, 2011)

del schisler said:


> i live in south east florida and have 2 of these tree's , i belive to be oak , they have these nuts every yr. these may not be oak ? here are 2 pictures of them thanks for looking i have another post in another form which is to be pignut hickory ? that was my 2nd thought ??


 Definitely not oak .
Those are nothing like oak leaves , let alone the fruit being acorns.


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

Not Oak (_Quercus_ sp.) at all. The leaves and fruits are very different.
Probably Hickory (_Carya_ sp.) as claimed above in Post #2.
Some hickory species have the fruits in 1's and 2's, other species have the fruits 
in clusters as you see in the OP pictures.

Get used to seeing the proper Latin names which are in common use all over the world.
Localized common names are hard to follow and may have no particular translation into other languages. Or, the common name is applied to very different plants.
_Eucalyptus regnans_ and _Sorbus scopulina_ are both called "mountain ash."
I hope that the size difference makes you shake your head.


----------



## shadowjfaith (Mar 31, 2014)

Not sure which branches are from the tree and which aren't so a better picture of the bark from the trunk would help as well.

Could even be Shagbark (_Carya ovata_) http://dendro.cnre.vt.edu/dendrology/syllabus/factsheet.cfm?ID=20


----------



## SteveEl (Sep 7, 2010)

I too wanted better pics; can't tell if that is a "simple leaf" or a "compound leaf"


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

In my books, _Carya ovata_ (Shagbark Hickory) has fruits . . . "solitary or in pairs."

The species with fruits in clusters are _C. laciniosa_ (Shellbark/kingnut) and _C. glabra_ (Red/Pignut).
Given the inflated fruit shapes in the pictures, I'll go with _C. laciniosa._ If that's locally called "mockernut," so be it.


----------



## shadowjfaith (Mar 31, 2014)

Robson Valley said:


> In my books, _Carya ovata_ (Shagbark Hickory) has fruits . . . "solitary or in pairs."
> 
> The species with fruits in clusters are _C. laciniosa_ (Shellbark/kingnut) and _C. glabra_ (Red/Pignut).
> Given the inflated fruit shapes in the pictures, I'll go with _C. laciniosa._ If that's locally called "mockernut," so be it.


Funny thing is _C. laciniosa_ also goes by Shagbark :laughing: :no:. It could very well be _C. laciniosa_, but it would be growing a bit farther south than usual.


----------



## SteveEl (Sep 7, 2010)

I think the pics are good enough to definitely say "no" to shagbark hickory; are the leaves simple or compound?


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

People have been transplanting things for centuries. From my house, it takes no more that 30 minutes to drive half way to the middle of nowhere. Back up one mountain valley, no evidence of any human activity, there are 4 ratty old apple trees in a row.


----------



## del schisler (Nov 5, 2009)

*more picture of not oak, hickory ?*

here a few more pictures thanks for the reply's


----------



## Manuka Jock (Jun 27, 2011)

You be the judge 

https://www.google.co.nz/search?q=h...cNMPKkQW7joHQCQ&ved=0CCgQsAQ&biw=1366&bih=634


----------



## SteveEl (Sep 7, 2010)

Bark isn't any of the hickories I know. But then again, I just read that mockernut starts out smooth-ish.

Is the leaf simple or compound?


----------



## shadowjfaith (Mar 31, 2014)

SteveEl said:


> Is the leaf simple or compound?


Looks like simple from the three leaves close to the bottom of the picture. I haven't seen any evidence pointing to compound in any of the photos so far.


----------



## Catalina (Jun 11, 2010)

From the pictures, it kinda looks like a variety of Macadamia nut tree. Could it be? Gene


----------



## SteveEl (Sep 7, 2010)

Never stumbled into one of those in the places I like to snowshoe. Neat! This might be useful

http://era.deedi.qld.gov.au/1964/14/mac-varieties.pdf


----------



## shadowjfaith (Mar 31, 2014)

I don't think it's Macadamia. Macadamia nuts are typically smooth or maybe one rib, this tree's nuts have several ribs, at least four if not more.


----------

